# SHIPPING TO CANADA!! (from the US)



## LucasFur (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello KKFers. 

I wanted to make a quick post about shipping from the UNITED STATES to CANADA. 
After searching, nothing has been posted about this since 2013! 

I was recently dinged $285.00 because somebody here wanted to insure (without telling me ... Point 5) their international bound package to Canada. 

Here is my instruction manual about shipping from the (Lower 48) US to Canada. 

Rules: 
1. Do not Fear Shipping to Canada, Yes it costs more but if your making a sale on that drawer queen, sometimes the money is better in the bank than the drawer. 

2. YEAH USPS. Canadians Favourite postal service is "Canada Post." This is good news, as they have an alliance with USPS! Both rely on Government money to run properly, and deliver to the most remote locations. Best of all they are designed for personal package delivery. UPS is to Canada what the Carrier Pigeon is to the United States of America, Useless. I know UPS is great on that side of the border but they don't give a flying F*** about us. Fedex is good, but only as an alternative to USPS, as they and UPS make huge amounts of money when they screen for Dues, where as USPS/Canada Post simply don't care as much. If you like your buyer for buying your "like new in box barely used to cut one carrot" knife, be nice to them and ship USPS. IF YOU USE UPS and to a lesser extent FedEx, THEY LOOK FOR EVERY OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE A DOLLAR. 

2.a) Some places in Canada HATE FedEx, but only slightly hate UPS. (Think Quebec... ) BUT Everywhere is HAPPY with USPS. 

3. DUES, Canada has taxes on all goods above the $50 dollar range. If you mark your item at $15 but pay $20 in shipping THEY WILL OPEN IT (if its a knife or is heavy like a stone), and do their own assessments on pricing. Usually by looking at the paper work in the package to lend a clue about where to search the interweb. There is always the possibility for them to open through a random screening, but thats fine. Admittedly its best to mark down the Package between the $50-$100Cad .. even $120 range, so they can do their X-rays for drugs, see its a knife, feel good about tacking on their 5-15% dues and we can all be on our merry way. 

4. ITS OK TO PUT "KNIFE" I would say ok to putting knife, but using adjectives really helps the situation here. USED, KITCHEN, CHEF, COOKING, VEGETABLE ...KNIFE. Use your imagination. 

5. DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU MARK "GIFT." Canada boarder patrol doesn't care what you mark it as, they still will inspect it, or tax it the same. BUT DO Mark it as a GIFT, because that is all we remember that is on the forums. 

6. INSURANCE. DONT USE INSURANCE. THE PACKAGE WILL ARRIVE. In my experience, of over 50 knives coming from the states, never came close to loosing any of them. Not to mention the Hundreds of other gizmos coming in from there, Amazon prime FTW baby. Its becoming increasingly LESS common for lost packages to just disappear. This loops back to point 3. if there is a duty on the package, you can bet your grandmother they will not loose that package. You may want insurance as a seller, Negotiate this with your new buyer, For me, its not needed. IF YOU MARK THE VALUE AT $100 and INSURE FOR $1500.00 CANADA BOARDER WILL ASSUME ITS VALUE IS $1500.00. 

7. TRACKING: This should be negotiated with your buyer. To me it makes me feel better as a buyer, knowing it was only shipped yesterday though I've checked the status of the shipment 47 times. It always seems longer than it really is. AGAIN it always comes, see point 5. 

7a.) To my fellow canadians, the more you check the status before its been processed (this is my suspicion) the more likely it will be flagged for duties. Where Lay off the status checks until its entered our borders. 

8. OUR BORDERS/ Like your borders, an introspective take: Canada border patrol has a list of priorities Just like the US. 1. Stop drugs from coming into canada. 3. Stop guns, weapons etc. and after all that 3. Collect some taxes, Canadians are typically happy to contribute to taxes, mainly because of healthcare. But unlike America, Canada only likes Foreign Millionaires, so they will remember who buys what and what you were previously taxed at. 

9. ENJOY. Be nice to your neighbours from the North, Sell to us please! Our currency kills us, 1.34Cad to USD now, plus Paypal conversions. OUCH. We don't want to come over there, but lets keep the BST section open to us. 

10: OH, if you do insure for some insane dollar value, they might not bill everything upon delivery, but will comeback after delivery upon assessment, to BILL MORE. (See point 8) 

Feel Free to Disagree with me, 


IN SUMMARY ... 
SHIP USPS / WITH TRACKING/ NO INSURANCE / $75-$100 VALUE / MARKED AS "GIFT" & "USED CHEF KNIFE" ... easy! 

Regards, 
L


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. Do you have any thoughts on Priority Mail International vs. First-Class Package International?


----------



## esoo (Jan 14, 2019)

I personally don't mind UPS here in Canada.

I always prefer when it is shipped tracked, and ideally signature required upon delivery. For USPS that means a trip to my local Canada Post depot (5 minutes from my house). For the other couriers it can be pain.

And about that exchange thing - not only does our dollar suck against the US, and then Paypal fees, our banks pretty much across the board charge 2.5% just to switch our money to USD. It really hurts to buy from the US (and elsewhere)

There is knives I want, and then look at the exchange and that stops the whole process.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 15, 2019)

Lucas, several things are inaccurate in your post… I’ll elaborate tomorrow or later in the week when I have a bit more time.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 15, 2019)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Do you have any thoughts on Priority Mail International vs. First-Class Package International?



I’ve found they seem to get the same level of service once in Canada, but the PM option seems faster in the USA leg of the journey. As a Canadian, 1st class is nice if the package is small/light enough because it’s so economical to order from USA with it


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 15, 2019)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Do you have any thoughts on Priority Mail International vs. First-Class Package International?


Like Tanner said ... I notice no difference, but shipping does come faster.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 18, 2019)

Two things:

1) if you’re worried about exchange rate, (have to) use it a lot and still use PP or heritage banks, go do some research online.

I’ve been using an app called “Revolut” that gives me the proper market exchange rate without fees. It’s a free app! Just link it to a checking account. If more of us would be using it, life would be easier. F*** PP, it sucks.

2) I’d be a bit careful telling people in a public forum to undervalue items .... just saying


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 18, 2019)

1) Revolut is not in Canada. (yet) and everybody already has a paypal account, and feels comfortable with.
2) The write up is meant to be genuine information and partially satire. Although until we cancel Phoenix with IBM, I'm not overly keen on being a "good" citizen.



alterwisser said:


> Didn’t meant to criticize you, sorry. Was just trying to help....



no criticism taken ... Its all good 

yes i replayed to your thread .. then edited it to put it in mine. which you replied to mine ... lets test kkf programming.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 18, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> 1) Revolut is not in Canada. (yet) and everybody already has a paypal account, and feels comfortable with.
> 2) The write up is meant to be genuine information and partially satire. Although until we cancel Phoenix with IBM, I'm not overly keen on being a "good" citizen.



Didn’t meant to criticize you, sorry. Was just trying to help....


----------



## Knife2meatu (Jan 18, 2019)

esoo said:


> I personally don't mind UPS here in Canada.[...]


Wow, that's _so_ different from my experience. UPS can go DIAF as far as cross-boarder shipping is concerned -- although to be fair, I think it's pretty much only the cheapest option UPS Ground which is the _real_ culprit but... -- "What's this $80 dollar brokerage fee for my $70 order?! And why I am just learning about this at my door?!" --


----------



## esoo (Jan 18, 2019)

The only time I've been nailed by excessive brokerage coming in to Canada was when I put my company name on a shipment. As a result I got charged brokerage for a shipment that had no duty by a third party broker .


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 20, 2019)

esoo said:


> The only time I've been nailed by excessive brokerage coming in to Canada was when I put my company name on a shipment.





esoo said:


> I personally don't mind UPS here in Canada.
> I always prefer when it is shipped tracked, and ideally signature required upon delivery. For USPS that means a trip to my local Canada Post depot (5 minutes from my house).



So just to be clear ... you still Prefer USPS over UPS. because its closer to your house, and only got nailed once by putting your company name on the package. 
Rule 2 still applies. 


Knife2meatu said:


> UPS can go DIAF


 I agree.


----------



## Receiver52 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hate UPS. Was buying US auto parts on a private account ( not a company ) and getting nailed for duty and sales taxes. Obviously UPS has not heard about NAFTA . Switched to USPS/CPS and have had no problems since. I now always request seller to not use UPS.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Jun 8, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> Wow, that's _so_ different from my experience. UPS can go DIAF as far as cross-boarder shipping is concerned -- although to be fair, I think it's pretty much only the cheapest option UPS Ground which is the _real_ culprit but... -- "What's this $80 dollar brokerage fee for my $70 order?! And why I am just learning about this at my door?!" --



I'm going to reply to myself from January here so I can copy/paste something I came across whilst reading more CBSA documents:



Canada Border Services Agency said:


> *Accounting for your own shipment*
> 
> You have the option of paying the duties and/or taxes yourself through a CBSA office that offers accounting services to the public. If you choose to do this, you will not have to pay any accounting service fees from the courier.
> 
> ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 8, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> I'm going to reply to myself from January here so I can copy/paste something I came across whilst reading more CBSA documents:



I do this all the time. You still have to pay duty/tax but it’s usually the brokerage that is expensive. Some (dhl) just have a flat rate now so it’s not worth the hassle to save $10, it’s when you get the % rate it’s helpful. Also good to ensure the correct HS codes are used. 

Forgot about this thread, I had meant to reply to a lot earlier.


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 8, 2019)

Shipping to Canada sounds a lot easier than shipping from ireland lol!

Private carriers are not allowed to ship knives (out of the country at least - I receive DHL packages with them).

Irish Post does, but only insures up to 150 Euros do mainland Europe and 30 (!!!) Euros to the rest of the world.

Good luck finding someone willing to take that risk when buying a $500+ Knife


----------



## LucasFur (Jun 21, 2019)

If you look at 1:05 ... looks like drug dealers agree with me in that USPS is the best for international shipping ... just saying.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 22, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> If you look at 1:05 ... looks like drug dealers agree with me in that USPS is the best for international shipping ... just saying.




I haven’t watched the video nor do I plan to, but if you know how to navigate the CBSA process it is not. Postal generally takes longer and has no control as it is tied up in bureaucracy compared to courier shipments. 

For example, consider this shipping quote for a case of binchotan… usps is 2-3x that of UPS, and when I’ve ordered from korin before, their dhl is even less.


----------



## LucasFur (Aug 8, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I haven’t watched the video nor do I plan to, but if you know how to navigate the CBSA process it is not. Postal generally takes longer and has no control as it is tied up in bureaucracy compared to courier shipments.
> 
> For example, consider this shipping quote for a case of binchotan… usps is 2-3x that of UPS, and when I’ve ordered from korin before, their dhl is even less.
> View attachment 55359



Not sure of the weight of what you bought there BUT Looks like Korin is trying to make some money on shipping. My experience is that Private knife shipping is maybe $20-30.00usd *Off memory* 
We get free shipping on all sorts of stuff from the states also through USPS though. 


Let me know if this guide has helped you BTW. Very happy to see less people with CONUS posted. Cheers all!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 8, 2019)

I have shipped hundreds of small value packages from the US to Canada.

My advice to American sellers is:

Ship by the preferred method of the buyer. USPS, UPS or FedEx. The buyer is paying the bill. (I strongly prefer FedEx)
Insure only as requested by the buyer. The buyer is paying the bill. (I don’t insure)
Put the true value of the transaction as the true value of the package. (The buyer has no right to make you an accomplice to lying)
Label the contents as you wish but accurately. (Used kitchen cutlery seems to work best for me)

Once the package has left your hands you’re responsibility is done. It’s the buyers choice and the buyers responsibility from that point forward.

Yes, there are fees and taxes that may or may not be applied but remember this. Canadians have full medical care from birth to grave. It has to be paid for somehow. We also pay $15 for a $10 bottle of wine and $12 for a 6 pack of craft beer.

There is no free ride and for the most part we Canucks are getting a screaming good deal every time we make a purchase on KKF.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Aug 8, 2019)

Forgot DHL ... throw them into my list too.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 26, 2019)

Any experience shipping to Canada from Europe using DHL / UPS? I want to try order something from Cleancut and JNS, but I don't know how much is the Brokerage fee will be and the process of avoiding it or reduce it?


----------



## Receiver52 (Aug 26, 2019)

Had something fairly cheap shipped from Maxim using DHL. Not only did they charge a shipping charge at Maxim’s end which I paid they then hit me with a handling charge at my end. Would never use them. I have not tried UPS in Europe but don’t like them in NA. 

Unfortunately I don’t have a recommendation from Europe. If shipping from US, I try to always use USPS.


----------



## zizirex (Aug 26, 2019)

Receiver52 said:


> Had something fairly cheap shipped from Maxim using DHL. Not only did they charge a shipping charge at Maxim’s end which I paid they then hit me with a handling charge at my end. Would never use them. I have not tried UPS in Europe but don’t like them in NA.
> 
> Unfortunately I don’t have a recommendation from Europe. If shipping from US, I try to always use USPS.



How much do they charge you? 30%? 50% of the item's value? seems like Canada post is the way to go.


----------



## Receiver52 (Aug 26, 2019)

If you can get Canada Post involved, that seems to be the way to go. On an item valued at $70, hst was $10 and the DHL handling charge was another $10. This was all on top of the shipping charge. I’m fine with the hst but the handling charge was ridiculous especially since I received a higher value item through USPS and CP with no additional charges a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 16, 2020)

Just want to share my recent experience and thank Lucas for this thread. I shipped a knife to Canada (actually Lucas himself) on 9/8 and it was delivered today with no issue. Just like what Lucas suggests, I used USPS international priority, declared $80 value, no insurance, and described it as a Gift and a used chefs knife. This is the first time I ship to Canada and it won’t be the last.


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 16, 2020)

Glad to hear it. Shehan just shipped me a knife via FedEx from New Mexico to Toronto area with a $50usd shipping charge. Arrived in 8 days with no additional handling fee and no taxes.

On the other hand, I have had several US BST sellers who refuse to ship to Canada. Maybe they had bad experiences? Don’t think it’s that hard though, even in Pandemic times.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 16, 2020)

Receiver52 said:


> Glad to hear it. Shehan just shipped me a knife via FedEx from New Mexico to Toronto area with a $50usd shipping charge. Arrived in 8 days with no additional handling fee and no taxes.
> 
> On the other hand, I have had several US BST sellers who refuse to ship to Canada. Maybe they had bad experiences? Don’t think it’s that hard though, even in Pandemic times.



Wait, FedEx didn't charge you with Brokerage Fee and Duty? That's nice..


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 16, 2020)

It was very nice.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Sep 17, 2020)

In the meanwhile, I got jerked around by UPS again...

UPS email to me: "You must pay this much on this package coming to you. Pay online to avoid paying at your door."
ME: Fine, sure. Taxes and duties. No problem. *pays online before delivery*
UPS postal mail to me, 2 months laters: "You owe this much for brokerage and this much more for a surcharge on brokerage. And here's the interest you're charged in the meantime. You can mail us a cashier's check.*
ME: UPS JFC FU GDIAF ...


----------



## LucasFur (Sep 17, 2020)

Knife2meatu said:


> In the meanwhile, I got jerked around by UPS again...
> 
> UPS email to me: "You must pay this much on this package coming to you. Pay online to avoid paying at your door."
> ME: Fine, sure. Taxes and duties. No problem. *pays online before delivery*
> ...


Yea ... Should have Used USPS as per my recommendations above ... you would have your package by now. 

UPS are total mfkerz when they know they can get more money out of you ... just FYI for those in Toronto ... DO NOT SHIP UPS TO TORONTO ... You will have to go pick it up at their location in Vaughan (20-40min drive for me depending on traffic) ... You will need to take a car, you will need to wait in line (usually about 45mins if they like you) for them to find the package in the back stock. I personally love the larger ladies that work there with excessively long various coloured fake nails, as they take kindly to a flirt ... and get me out of there faster than the Karens. -- Atleast Fedex has several locations where you can pickup.


----------



## esoo (Sep 17, 2020)

Purolator is just as bad for pick-up point. The one I know about is at Sheppard and Midland area, where I'm driving down from Markham.

And Canada Post during this pandemic - "Pay your duty online so we can deliver to you", Ok done. 4 hours to a day later - "we didn't deliver to your house, you gotta come to this location to pickup". I paid so I didn't have to see anybody....


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 17, 2020)

UPS is the worst of them all. I refuse to use them and will not buy something where UPS will be used. The last time I bought something for $1000cdn, involving UPS, the cost at my end excluding the seller’s shipping charge was $230cdn with no explanation and no detailed invoice. Never again.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Sep 18, 2020)

LucasFur said:


> Yea ... Should have Used USPS as per my recommendations above ... you would have your package by now.


It wasn't actually from the US, so it makes very little sense to try and berate me for not using USPS.

UPS is just the suck, y'know?...


----------



## LucasFur (Sep 18, 2020)

Knife2meatu said:


> It wasn't actually from the US, so it makes very little sense to try and berate me for not using USPS.
> UPS is just the suck, y'know?...


Don't take offence ... im really joking around. If its not from the US, look into the Canada post Affiliate.
Agreed UPS is Crap in the great white north, they really are brown and yellow restroom stains of a postal service.


----------



## valgard (Sep 18, 2020)

I ship stuff to myself once a month or so from the US, I only use USPS/Canadapost as a last resort, they suck goat balls.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 18, 2020)

i have a white box on my office desk. i tried to send an a package to Oshawa, ON. printed the address EXACTLY how the recipient instructted.. it took two month to end up right back at me. hahhaha.. the box is marked up from various stops along the way, probably very similar to Bourdain's passports stamps. i just keep the box on my desk as a reminder to avoid international shipping. hehe.


----------

